# *** 034Motorsport Black Friday Sale - Up to 100% Off 034Motorsport-Branded Items ***



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

​
We're pleased to announce our fourth annual Black Friday Sale, during which all 034Motorsport-branded items are on sale! In fact, we're offering up to 100% off!

Up to 100% off?! Your mind is blown. This could be the best Black Friday sale ever.

We've highlighted some of our deepest discounts and most popular items below, but make sure to check our website for a complete list of sale items! []

*B8 Audi A4/S4, A5/S5, Q5*

B8 Audi A4/A5 2.0 TFSI Catch Can Kit - *10% Off!*
B8 Audi A4/A5 2.0 TFSI High-Flow Silicone Turbo Inlet Hose - *20% Off!*
B8 Audi S4/S5 3.0 TFSI High-Flow Silicone Throttle Body Inlet Hose - *15% Off!*
B8 Audi A4/A5 2.0 TFSI High-Flow Catalytic Converter - *10% Off!*
B8 Audi A4/S4, A5/S5, Q5 Front End Links - *10% Off!*
B8 Audi A4/S4, A5/S5, Q5 Rear End Links - *10% Off!*
B8 Audi A4/S4, A5/S5 Adjustable Upper Control Arms - *10% Off!*

*B7 Audi A4*

B7 Audi A4 2.0T FSI High-Flow Silicone Turbo Inlet Hose - *10% Off!*
B7 Audi A4 2.0T FSI High-Flow Silicone Intercooler Hose Set - *15% Off!*
B7 Audi A4 2.0T FSI High-Flow Catalytic Converter - *10% Off!* 
B7 Audi A4 2.0T FSI Catch Can Kit - *20% Off!*
B7 Audi RS4 Billet Aluminum Intake Manifold Flap Linkage Pair - *30% Off!*
B6/B7 Audi S4 Motorsport Engine Mount Pair - *10% Off!*
B6/B7 Audi A4/S4/RS4 Front Strut Mounts - *15% Off!*
B6/B7 Audi A4/S4/RS4 Polyurethane Snub Mount - *15% Off!*

*B5 Audi A4/S4/RS4*

B5/B6 Audi A4 1.8T High-Flow Catalytic Converter - *10% Off!*
B5 Audi A4 1.8T AEB/ATW Silicone Breather Hose Kits - *10% Off!*
Bipipe Set, 2.7T, Stainless Steel - *10% Off!*
B5 Aud A4/S4/RS4 Motorsport Engine Mount Pair - *10% Off!*
B5 Audi S4 Silicone Y-Hoses - *10% Off!*
B5 Audi RS4 Silicone Y-Hoses - *10% Off!*
B5 Audi RS4 Reinforced Silicone MAF Hose - *10% Off!*
B5 Audi A4/S4/RS4 Density Line Front Subframe Bushings - *10% Off!*
B5 Audi A4/S4/RS4 Density Line Rear Subframe Bushings - *10% Off!*
Control Arm Pair, Motorsport, Rear Upper Adjustable, B4/B5 Audi - *15% Off!*
Density Line Adjustable Upper Control Arm Kit, B5/B6/B7/C5 Audi A4/S4/RS4 & A6/S6/RS6 - *10% Off!*

*Audi TT RS*

Audi TT RS 2.5 TFSI Downpipe - *15% Off!*

*MkV/MkVI Volkswagen Golf/Jetta/GTI/GLI/Eos & 8J/8P Audi A3/S3/RS3/TT/TTS/TTRS*

Volkswagen MkV/MkVI & Audi 8J/8P Engine Mounts - *10% Off!*
Volkswagen MkV/MkVI & Audi 8J/8P Dogbone Mounts - *10% Off!*
Volkswagen MkV/MkVI & Audi 8J/8P Strut Mounts - *10% Off!*
Audi/Volkswagen 2.0 TSI Breather Plates - *15% Off!*
Audi/Volkswagen 2.0 FSI Breather Plates - *10% Off!*
Volkswagen MkV/MkVI & Audi 8J/8P Rear Trailing Arm Sphericals - *15% Off!*
Volkswagen MkV/MkVI & Audi 8J/8P Rear Sway Bar End Links - *10% Off!*
Volkswagen MkV/MkVI & Audi 8J/8P Adjustable Rear Upper Control Arms - *25% Off!*

*MkIV Volkswagen Golf/Jetta/GTI/GLI & 8N/8L Audi A3/S3/TT*

Volkswagen MkIV & Audi 8N/8L Engine & Transmission Mounts - *25% Off!*
Volkswagen MkIV Strut Mounts - *10% Off!*
Volkswagen MkIV Catch Can Kit - *15% Off!*
Volkswagen MkIV & Audi 8N/8L 1.8T 6-Speed 02M Lightweight Aluminum Flywheel - *25% Off!*
034Motorsport Billet Dogbone Mount, MkIV Volkswagen & 8N/8L Audi, Motorsport - *15% Off!*

*Early Audi Large/Small Chassis*

Turbo Inlet Hose, High Flow Silicone, AAN - *15% Off!*
Audi UrS4/S6 AAN Catch Can Kit - *10% Off!*
Audi 3B 20VT Silicone Breather Hose Set - *10% Off!*
Silicone Coolant Hose Set, 10 Piece, 3B Audi 200 20v Quattro - *15% Off!*
Density Line Audi I5 Motor Mounts - *10% Off!*
Audi UrS4/S6 Density Line Transmission Mounts - *10% Off!*
Shifter Bushing, 016, OEM Replica - *15% Off!*
012/016/01E Short Shift Kit - *15% Off!*
01A Short Shift Kit, B3/B4 Chassis Audi 80/90 - *15% Off!*
JHM SOLID” Short Throw Shifter, B3/B4 Chassis - *15% Off!*

*1.8T Engine Components*

Audi/Volkswagen 1.8T High-Flow Stock Fit Exhaust Manifold - *15% Off!*
Audi/Volkswagen 1.8T Coil Covers - *10% Off!*

*24V VR6 Engine Components*

Audi/Volkswagen 3.2L VR6 24V Billet Fuel Rail - *10% Off!*
Volkswagen 2.8L VR6 24V Billet Fuel Rail - *15% Off!*

*Early Audi Flywheels*

Audi V8 ABZ Flywheel Insert - *10% Off!*
Audi I5 016 Aluminum Flywheel - *10% Off!*

*034Shwag*

034Motorsport 9" Decal Pair - *100% Off!*


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for the orders! You still have a little bit over 8 hours to place your orders and take advantage of the sale pricing!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

We've extended our Black Friday Sale through Cyber Monday! Great deals on 034Motorsport products are available until tonight at midnight PST: http://store.034motorsport.com/


----------

